# What do you think was a greater victory



## Xdominick97 (Mar 28, 2012)

What bombing raid do you think effected that country more than the other


----------



## oldcrowcv63 (Mar 30, 2012)

Well, the PH raid and subsequent German declaration of war brought the US into the global conflict with far reaching results, and also incidently destroyed an aging battle fleet whose death accelerated a revolution in naval warfare (begun by the RN and IJN). The Doolittle raid was a relative pinprick that was an irritant to imperial Japan.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------

